# Frage Umfang JEE



## AJetz (31. Jul 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich muss einen Aufsatz über JavaEE verfassen. Ich wollte mal nachfragen, ob ich alle JavaEE Umfang voll erfasst habe oder ob ich irgendetwas wichtiges vergessen habe. Meine Unterabschnitte beziehen sich auf die einzelnen Themen


JSF
Servlets
JSTL
Expressen Language (EL)
WebService / JaxRS
JTA
Json-B
CDI
EJB
Bean Validation
Außerdem würde mich interessieren, da ich meinen Vortrag auch vortragen muss, was euch bzgl. JavaEE interessieren würde. 
Bzgl. Application Server würde mich auch mal interessieren, welche Application Server ihr so verwendet?
In meinem Aufsatz benutzte ich WildFly.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## httpdigest (31. Jul 2020)

Deine Themen beziehen sich aktuell ausschliesslich auf die verschiedenen JSRs bzw. technischen Komponenten/Spezifikationen, die unter dem Mantel "Java EE" bzw. jetzt "Jakarta EE" vereint sind. Diese Liste kann man ja auch sehr einfach googlen.
Was spannender wäre, ist aber z.B. ein Vergleich von Jakarte EE vs. Spring/Spring Boot. Und solche Sachen.


----------



## mihe7 (31. Jul 2020)

JPA fehlt irgendwie auch.


----------



## M.L. (31. Jul 2020)

Und man könnte ein paar (alltägliche) Probleme verwenden und deren Lösungsmöglichkeiten mit Jakarta EE / Spring (Boot) /... miteinander vergleichen. Ein Blick in das Heft 04/2020 von JavaSpektrum kann evtl. auch helfen.


----------



## AJetz (31. Jul 2020)

Danke für eure Tipps.

@M.L. ich habe noch nicht allzuviel Berufserfahrung, deshalb meine Frage, was wären für dich (alltägliche) Probleme?


----------



## M.L. (31. Jul 2020)

Mit Mangel an Berufserfahrung hat das wohl weniger zu tun, eher mit der Kenntnis der vorhandenen Resourcen und deren sinnvoller Nutzung.  Aber man könnte dieses Tutorial durcharbeiten und dann nur mit den Mitteln von JakartaEE nachbauen: https://www.vogella.com/tutorials/SpringBoot/article.html


----------

